# Strobist 103



## OGsPhotography (Jan 12, 2017)

Strobist just launched a new course on Speed Lighting.

strobist.blogspot.ca


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 12, 2017)

I think I'm coming down with that flu that's going around, and this news has cheered me up so much. Thank you for sharing!!


----------

